# this hurts my brain to listen to



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

seriously, this is messing with my head, trying to follow WTF they are doing

I thought YES, King Crimson, and Emerson Lake and Palmer were challenging to listen to, sometimes

but it is kind of refreshing


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Clearly took place before 4/4 time was discovered. Cool.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

32:25 minutes of this ? I got to 27 seconds and it hurt all the way down to my feet ! ! !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

now my brain hurts too. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a migraine.

I rather listen to the previously mentioned bands! They were so "alternative" compared to other bands back in the day and away a head of their time! Brain salad surgery comes to mind! The Court of the Crimson King! I just love that song. How could we forget Roundabout! How many times did I play that one song on vinyl?Just after I purchased some excellent Cerwin Vega stereo speakers!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

They have Zappa to thank for their mini success. A bunch of other artists are fans as well.

The Shaggs - Wikipedia

I read somewhere that during the recording of one song, one of the sisters stopped playing because she thought she had messed up and requested that they start over to the amazement of the recording engineer. Folklore has it that they played it exactly the same.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

haha, yes I read about that...the engineer couldn't tell where the mistake was

THE WHOLE THING IS A MISTAKE

lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hard (make that very, very hard, like torture) to listen to and hard to look at.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking at the picture for 2 seconds was bad enough so I didn't listen to whatever it is that they do.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I made it to 1:01 before I was screamed loud enough to drown it out.

You really can't put Yes, ELP and King Crimson in the same universe as this, even remotely, even as a massive stretch of the imagination metaphor.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

*Polka gone wrong!!





*


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I had downed a six pack of Molson Canadian by the ten minute mark, then I had to go piss, I couldn't go back, no more bear, drinking Irish whiskey was out of the question, why spoil a good whiskey on the rock drink listening to that. 
B#(*


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2017)

The music's not sync'd.
Mute while watching.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Weirder than free jazz?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I was guessing Swedish folk-punk but they're Yanks.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I listened to the whole thing. I enjoyed it. Very childish. Just shut down your preconceptions and let it happen.

I will listen to this again and again.

Be sure to check out the story of the sisters and their family. This would make an absolutely wonderful movie. 

Off to eBay to hopefully find the vinyl album.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Sounds like Yoko.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

way better than Yoko!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

sounds better the 2nd time thru


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I just bought a vinyl copy on eBay. 

My blues-wankin buddies will hate it, but this is going to be a real hit with my more imaginative friends...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Imagine if the US had used this on a 24 hr loop instead of water boarding and sleep derivation at Gitmo


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rumour has it, this guy was a big influence on them. They disagreed and said he was too repetitive and predictable.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> I was guessing Swedish folk-punk but they're Yanks.


 What the fuck is that????????????? Swedish Punk-Folk AAAAAHHHHHH. *#*(


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2017)

Use it as a test.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Reminds me of Cub's first album a little bit. Neko Case's first recording. Still, much more meandering than Cub.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Be sure to check out the story of the sisters and their family. This would make an absolutely wonderful movie.


It would--their father was the mastermind --so to speak...

I listen to this every now & then, just for something different.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

I liked it somewhat. There is a simple purity to it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> I listened to the whole thing. I enjoyed it. Very childish. Just shut down your preconceptions and let it happen.
> 
> I will listen to this again and again.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the film would be particularly uplifting. The story of the sisters and their father is not especially heartwarming.

But yeah, The Shaggs were legendary in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I don't know if the film would be particularly uplifting. The story of the sisters and their father is not especially heartwarming.


Agree. I watch a lot of brain-dead action movies.

However I just watched "Jackie". Quite a downer, but certainly impressive. I can't handle a steady diet of tragedy. Maybe one out of ten or twenty. 

"Shadowlands" was another not-typical-for-me bummer that I "enjoyed".

"Donny Brasco". "Donny Darko." They kinda add up over the years, but not something I seek out.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


Now we got Yoko!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Now we got Yoko!!!


Oh .. you do not want that.
I'd rather listen to the Shaggs over and over.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

24 seconds and I'm out.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Even John Lennon and it looks like Ron Wood could not make Yoko sound good.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

bolero said:


> seriously, this is messing with my head, trying to follow WTF they are doing
> 
> I thought YES, King Crimson, and Emerson Lake and Palmer were challenging to listen to, sometimes
> 
> but it is kind of refreshing


...you can never please anybody in this world. That 1st tune is oddly catchy although does take a couple minutes to get your brain around it 

Will have to check out the rest when I get a chance


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

it's like listening to a multi track recording, with everything sliding slightly out of sync

well, maybe not *slightly* lol

I think the brain of a musician is being thrown hurdles trying to follow it, after spending so much time trying to work IN time

it is fascinating. and it is captivating my brain.

-->a musical version of Wayne Gretzky's dad throwing hockey sticks all over the ice, while he was trying to skate


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I dare someone to write one of those songs out on sheet music....


and you can't cheat by saying " free time "


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Eastwood made a replica of their guitar...


----------

